# Cyclist killed in Moray



## glasgowcyclist (29 Sep 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-24318445
_
_
_"A cyclist has been killed in a collision with a car on a rural road in Moray.

The crash was on the B9102 Grantown on Spey to Craigellachie road at about 09:25. The woman cyclist died at the scene.

The driver of the car, a silver Vauxhall Corsa, was uninjured. The road was closed at the Dandaleith junction to allow for investigation work."


_​


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Sep 2013)

RIP to the girl......


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2013)

RIP, condolances to family and friends

I don't know how many times I have written that this year, but one is too many


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Sep 2013)

_"A female cyclist killed in a collision with a car in Moray has been formally identified.

Sally Low, 44, of Archiestown, died in the crash on the B9102 Grantown on Spey to Craigellachie road on Saturday morning."_​
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-24332301


----------



## coco2 (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks for all your kind words...she will be sorely missed by her family, the children she looked after as part of her job and myself, her partner for a number of years.

Iain Kenneth


----------



## Dibs (19 Oct 2013)

Iain, so very sorry for your loss. 

My condolences to you, her friends and family.


----------



## coco2 (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks Dibs for those kind words.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Oct 2013)

@coco2 So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## coco2 (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks comedypilot, your kind words are much appreciated.


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Oct 2013)

coco2 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words...she will be sorely missed by her family, the children she looked after as part of her job and myself, her partner for a number of years.
> 
> Iain Kenneth



So very sorry...losing a loved one in any circumstances is difficult, but so tragically.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2013)

Iain, my deepest condolences.


----------



## coco2 (20 Oct 2013)

Thanks for those words, from my newly found friends here on Cycle Chat


----------



## andrewpreston (20 Oct 2013)

There are many who didn't know her who will read this today and think of her. May you be granted the strength to get through the hard times.


----------



## snorri (20 Oct 2013)

Hi Iain, This tragedy is too close to home for me. You are in my thoughts as I look over the Firth towards Ben Rinnes.
My deepest sympathy to you and yours.


----------



## Fubar (20 Oct 2013)

@coco2 so sorry for your loss, you also have my condolences.


----------



## ACS (20 Oct 2013)

Iain, we are sorry to learn of your loss in such tragic circumstances. Please accept our sincere and heartfelt condolences.


----------



## steve52 (20 Oct 2013)

_collision with a car. how i loath that phrase,often used wrongly.
but it does nothing to lessen the tragedy _


----------



## growingvegetables (20 Oct 2013)

@coco2 - my condolences to you, her family and friends.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (20 Oct 2013)

Tragic @coco2, my condolences.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Oct 2013)

All strength to you, her friends and family, Coco.


----------



## coco2 (26 Oct 2013)

Thanks to everyone. Made my first run on the bike since the accident, but it's not the same without Sally beside me...


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2013)

coco2 said:


> Thanks to everyone. Made my first run on the bike since the accident, but it's not the same without Sally beside me...


Dear Iain, that's very brave and determined. So sorry to hear of your loss.
Keep the faith.
FF.


----------



## coco2 (26 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that....


----------



## Mr Foldy (9 Nov 2013)

Iain - I'm so sorry to hear of this. It feels so inadequate to offer mere words, but I hope all these genuine condolences help, even in a small way.
And for the rest of us, tragedies like this are becoming too common, especially in Scotland this year for some reason. It feels even more real when it happens closer to home - its not right but sometimes its how the mind works. Something has clearly changed, whether its numbers of cyclists, worse roads or worse driving I really couldn't say, but it has to change.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Nov 2013)

R.I.P sister.



coco2 said:


> Thanks to everyone. Made my first run on the bike since the accident, but it's not the same without Sally beside me...



Well done for your bravery.


----------



## coco2 (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks again for all your lovely kind words. I'm sure someday i will be able to go out on my bike without some tears appearing, they are getting less and the happy memories are taking over.
Again, thanks to eveyone...
Iain


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Nov 2013)

coco2 said:


> Thanks again for all your lovely kind words. I'm sure someday i will be able to go out on my bike without some tears appearing, they are getting less and the happy memories are taking over.
> Again, thanks to eveyone...
> Iain



I'm sure Sally is beside you, spurring you on.
Thinking of you...


----------



## coco2 (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks ScotiaLass, I'm sure she is as well.


----------



## andrewpreston (11 Nov 2013)

On this Remembrance Day, l'm moved to make a suggestion. Could we have a day to remember our lost brethren(can't think of the feminine noun)?

I suggest design a logo/badge which we can print off wear on a specific day and use that day to lobby politicians, get on the media etc to promote road safety, cycling and road planning with cyclists in mind.

I realise that this is likely to be a big effort but surely it is better to take some action rather than just moan about the situation.


----------



## andrewpreston (11 Nov 2013)

Thinking my suggestions through, I realise that it will take a while to set up but if there's enough traction I'm willing to help set something up.

PS. If someone with influence wants to take the lead, I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Nov 2013)

andrewpreston said:


> On this Remembrance Day, l'm moved to make a suggestion. Could we have a day to remember our lost brethren(can't think of the feminine noun)?
> 
> I suggest design a logo/badge which we can print off wear on a specific day and use that day to lobby politicians, get on the media etc to promote road safety, cycling and road planning with cyclists in mind.
> 
> I realise that this is likely to be a big effort but surely it is better to take some action rather than just moan about the situation.



I think that's a great suggestion.


----------

